# Need Help Identifying An Old Pocket Watch



## asbill71 (Jul 4, 2010)

I was recently given 2 pocket watches by my grandmother. One is an Elgin and the other I cannot locate any text on it that indicates the maker or country or origin. It does have a small tag at the end of the chain with a persons name and the year 1877. I am including links to pictures of both and would greatly apprecite any info on either watch. Thanks

The Elgin























































The Other


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Elgin Size 12

Made in 1911

17jewel

When uploading pics from Photobucket copy the Direct Link and not the IMG.

This will download the photo's onto the Watch Forum.

Hope this helps.


----------



## asbill71 (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info, any ideas on the second watch?


----------



## asbill71 (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## asbill71 (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

On your second watch, the assay office mark (the shield at the top with the sword and three marks)is for Chester(England) This office closed in 1962, and I don't have date lists for Chester, but would have thought F would be mid/late 1800s. The lion denotes Sterling silver.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Roger was pretty close without a book.

Mine says Chester 1889 but I'm never 100% sure from a photograph

Chris


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

I am going to narrow it down even more to between 2 May 1890 and 5 July 1890. According to Jackson's Hallmarks there was a Duty Mark as well as a Lion Lion Passant prior to 2 May 1890.

Rgds

John


----------



## asbill71 (Jul 4, 2010)

So what is the best avenue for selling these? I have no desire to keep them and she could use some money right now. I am scared of ebay because I have so little knowledge of watches and don't want someone to feel as if I was being deceptive about the description. Should I have them inspected or graded?? Thanks for the help and keep it coming.


----------

